# Ladies Snaptank



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

I picked this up yesterday.  Late 30s or early 40s Colson snaptank. 
There is very little paint left on this barn find. The complete bike is a canidate for and acid bath but, why not just go at it with my brass cup brush? The rust is so heavy that care will be needed on this brush process. 










Should look good next her brother.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 4, 2015)

So did you find out the year on this bike yet John?? Where are those colson Gurus at!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

J8...October 1938...thanks Dave

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------

